# Comprar en part express



## Diego Gerez (Mar 22, 2011)

Estimados no se si va en esta parte del foro el tema, pido disculpas, pero les dejo la pregunta: 
¿Alguien compro en part express? ¿les llego bien el pedido?
Esto seria para gente que vive en argentina
les dejo el link par que vean de que se trata

http://www.parts-express.com//index.cfm?

Ya que sacando cuentas mas o menos gastaria lo mismo comprando parlantes nacionales, comparando los precios y la variedad de part express.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola, no conozco el lugar del que hablas pero por si no lo habias visto esto te puede servir:
Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]
Saludos


----------

